# O Holy Night



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This arrangement by Ed Gerhard sticks with the timeless melody.....thanks for watching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrVbNvkA5Yk


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Good stuff as usual.
Thanks for sharing,is there a place i can get this tab online?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you giving your time to listen - sent you a PM,

dale


----------

